# Unser Gartenparadies



## Moorpietsche (9. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde, ich bin fast neu hier in diesem Forum. An anderer Stelle habe ich mal eine Frage gestellt und bin aufgefordert worden, doch auch Bilder einzustellen. Ich möchte diesem Wunsch gerne nachkommen und auch einige Angaben zu unseren Teichen machen. Wir haben eigentlich eine Teichlandschaft, die aus drei Teichen besteht. Es beginnt mit einem runden Teich von ~10 m Durchmesser und einer max. Tiefe von 1,70 m. Danach folgt ein weiterer runder Teich mit einem Durchmesser von ~ 24 m und einer max. Tiefe von 1,60 m. Er hat in der Mitte eine kleine, bewachsene Insel. Beide Teiche sind durch einen kleinen Bachlauf verbunden. Der dritte Teich ist ein Schwimmteich. Er ist ~ 17x 17 m groß, wobei die Schwimmzone 8x 8 m groß und 1,75 m tief ist. Sie ist von der Pflanzzone durch eine Mauer aus Langlochziegeln, die mit Wurzelschutzvlies umgeben sind, abgetrennt.
Alle Teiche sind mit schwarzer Folie ausgelegt. Goldfische und hunderte __ Frösche verschiedener Arten bevölkern die Teiche. Die Fische werden nicht gefüttert.
Auftretende Fragen beantworte ich gerne.
Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Dodi (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo Klaus!

Dann noch ein :willkommen hier im Forum - schön, dass Du uns Deine Teiche vorstellst!

Du hast ja eine wunderbare Teichlandschaft - echt klasse!  Alles so schon natürlich und eingewachsen, gefällt mir sehr gut.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit der Teichlandschaft und auch hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum.

Auf ein nettes Miteinander!

Axo, noch was: wie lange hast Du die Teiche schon?


----------



## Moorpietsche (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus!
> 
> 
> 
> Axo, noch was: wie lange hast Du die Teiche schon?



hallo Dodi, wie lange, kann ich gar nicht so genau sagen. Ich denke, 10 Jahre sind es mindestens. Den Schwimmteich habe ich 2000 im Sommer gebaut. 

Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## toco (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo Klaus,

ich bin zwar selbst noch ein ziemlicher Neuling in diesem Forum, aber auch von mir

:willkommen 

Bei den Fotos von Deinem Teich werde ich ja richtig neidisch, wenn ich ihn mit meiner Neuanlage vergleiche!

Dein Teich sieht echt toll aus!  

Gruß 
Hartmut


----------



## Moorpietsche (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*



			
				toco schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> Bei den Fotos von Deinem Teich werde ich ja richtig neidisch, wenn ich ihn mit meiner Neuanlage vergleiche!
> 
> Dein Teich sieht echt toll aus!
> ...



Hallo Hartmut, da musst du nicht neidisch sein. Jeder Teich beginnt mal beim Teichbau- und sieht dann soooo kahl aus. Das ändert sich aber mit der Zeit. Bei unseren Teichen ist der Schilfbewuchs zu einer echten Plage geworden. Wir haben es nicht gepflanzt. Vielleicht haben es die Wildenten eingeschleppt. Und nun haben wir sehr viel Arbeit seiner Herr zu werden.
Wenn du Lust hast, kuckst du hier: www.liebherrs-gartenparadies.de
nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

schööön das du nun deinen Teich mal darstellst, sieht echt toll aus dein riesen paradies   

hastd du auch fotos von deiner abschnibbelaktion von wochenende ?


----------



## Psycho-21 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hi ich find ihn wirklich geil!!! Zwar wild aber wirklich schön!!!


----------



## Rob (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo Klaus

Echt wunderschöne Anlage,Gratulation.
Kannst du die __ Enten die dir eiene Teich bepflanzt haben, auch mal zu meinem schicken?
Wäre Genial, meiner ist nämlich noch ganz nackt. 

LG Robert


----------



## HaMaKi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo Klaus,

   bin sprachlos, ist das SCHÖN!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Erholung in eurem 'kleinen' (na ja) Paradies!

Viele Grüsse   Marita


----------



## Moorpietsche (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> hastd du auch fotos von deiner abschnibbelaktion von wochenende ?



Hallo 69, da kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. Es war aber kein Wochenende sondern es kamen doch 14 Tage zusammen. Wer schon mal versucht hat __ Schilf samt Wurzelwerk herauszureißen, weiß, wovon ich rede.
@Rob Kannst du die __ Enten die dir eiene Teich bepflanzt haben, auch mal zu meinem schicken?
Wäre Genial, meiner ist nämlich noch ganz nackt.
Hallo Rob, das sind doch Wildenten, die hier des öfteren mal pausieren. Aber ich schicke dir gerne ein Paket mit Wurzelwerk und wünsche dir dann frohes Schaffen in 2 Jahren.  
Hallo Marita, danke für die Spaß- und Erholungswünsche. Auf 3000 qm kann man sich schon schön erholen- aber auch viel Kraft lassen. 

Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Icke (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo,
einen sehr schönen Garten habt ihr da 

Und gleich hab ich eine Frage dazu:

Wie hast du bei dem kleinen Teich auf der Eisenbahnanlage denn die Folie oben am Rand befestigt ?


----------



## Moorpietsche (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wie hast du bei dem kleinen Teich auf der Eisenbahnanlage denn die Folie oben am Rand befestigt ?



Hallo Icke, kleiner Teich ist ja maßlos übertrieben. Es ist ja bloß ein Dreieck mit ~ 1m Kantenlänge. Von den Felsen plätschert ein kleiner Wasserfall. Außer 3 Fröschen sind da im Sommer nur Algen drinn. Ich werde ihn wieder zuschütten. Die Folie, die du meinst ist Deponiefolie. Die ist sehr dick, wird geschweißt und steht, wenn der Wasserdruck sie an die Wand drückt. Für jemanden, der Kohle hat und einen Teich bauen will, kann ich diese Folie sehr empfehlen. Da hackt man kein Loch rein, nicht mal mit der Mistgabel. 
Icke- PLZ 13...----Berlin??

Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo Klaus,

auch von mir aus der Kleinteichfraktion ein herzliches :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Und was Deine Teiche angeht -
 So was will ich gar nicht haben :__ nase  *ganzneidischguck*

Superschön!


----------



## Icke (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Ja genau, Berlin...

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage:
Was für Gestein hast du denn auf deiner Eisenbahnanlage verwendet ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo Icke, 

wie ist denn dein richtiger name ? Stell doch auch mal deine Gartenbahn mit Teich vor wenn du magst. Würde gern mal sehen was du da so alles hast


----------



## Moorpietsche (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nochmal eine Frage:
> Was für Gestein hast du denn auf deiner Eisenbahnanlage verwendet ?


^
Hi Icke, ich denke mal, Fragen zur Garteneisenbahn gehören hier bestimmt nicht her. Wenn du dazu Details wissen möchtest, dann bitte PN. 
ich schreibe dir eine PN.

Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Moorpietsche (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nochmal eine Frage:
> Was für Gestein hast du denn auf deiner Eisenbahnanlage verwendet ?


Hi Icke, wir haben uns ja nun per PN ausgetauscht und ich habe erfahren, dass es keine Gartenbahn-speziefische Frage von dir ist. Also antworte ich hier, da es vielleicht auch andere Teichfreunde interessiert. 
Also das Gestein auf meiner Gartenbahnanlage ist französicher Schiefer. Er heißt Schiste Blue. Gekauft habe ich ihn beim Baustoffhandel. Ist aber schweineteuer. Ich habe ~ 2 t verarbeitet. Für Bachlauftreppen ist dieses Gestein sicher auch gut geeignet. 

Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Moorpietsche (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, wir haben uns lange nicht gesehen. Aber nun , da das Wetter so prima mitspielt, ist an den Teichen wieder richtig was los. Unseren Schwimmteich mussten wir völlig ablassen und gründlich säubern. Da der Winter so streng war, lief die Umwälzpumpe nicht und es hatte sich jede Menge Dreck angesammelt. Aber nun kann man sich an den teichen und dem Garten wieder erfreuen. ich habe mal heute am Morgen eineige Bilder aufgenommen, die ich euch zeigen möchte. Leider haben sie keinen Ton, sonst würde man die __ Frösche quaken hören, den Sprosser singen und die Hähne krähen hören.


----------



## axel (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

Hallo Klaus !

Das sieht ja richtig idyllisch aus 
Na dann mal fröhliches anbaden .
Lad doch ein Videoclip auf Youtube hoch und verlinke es .
Dann können wir es quacken und zwitschern hören 
Oder Du guckst mal hier ins Portal . Da gibts so ne Möglichkeit Clips auch .
 hochzuladen auch.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php

Lg
axel


----------



## Moorpietsche (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

hallo Axel, das mit dem Clip werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit versuchen.

nette Grüße


----------



## Moorpietsche (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser Gartenparadies*

*Einladung*
Liebe Teich- und Gartenliebhaber. 
Am 20. und 21.Juni 2009 nehmen wir mit unserem Garten und den Teichen am " Tag der offenen Gärten im Hohen Fläming" unter dem Motto "Teichlandschaften" teil.
Forumsmitglieder aus dem Raum Potsdam Mittelmark, Berlin und Wittenberg/ Dessau sind dazu herzlich eingeladen. Beginn ist an beiden Tagen in Treuenbrietzen um 10 Uhr.
Nette Grüße
Klaus


----------

